# Dolly's Due Anyday (I Hope) Foaling Thread



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi all! This is my first miniature baby and I'm a little stressed to say the least! First off, let me start by saying I have not had the mare preg tested! I decided to go with the wait and see approach...that is adding to the stress! I've had her in the barn on mare stare for about 3 weeks and she is at day 327 today. Everything that I've seen with her points to a baby any time...the one thing that is throwing me off is her bag. She does not have much. The right side is slightly fuller, but there really is not a bag. I'm able to express fluid. The right side is a honey color and the left is white. She is soft and long in the rear and her tail has some resistence when I pick it up. She has been swishing her tail quite a bit, rolling occasionally, yawning, etc. She's not huge in the belly, but has the "V" shape to it. Can anyone tell me if they've had experience with a bag like this and what to think? Any information is appreciated!!!




I will post pictures of her tonight and pictures of the bag. THank you!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like my Delilah only I don't have a foal date



. Welcome from Tx. Wish I could be of more help. My only suggestion is keep a close eye on her. What's the link on marestare? There are a wonderful crazy bunch of ladies here that I'm sure can help. Wishing you a healthy easy foaling



:yeah


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you! Well since I'm a rookie at this, I had to be creative with my barn cam. So I have a baby monitor set-up and am skyping the TV in the house. That way I can watch her from my mobile anywhere. It's actually working quite well. I think anyone can skype in and see her. The email address it's under is [email protected]. Not 100% it will work as I'm new to Skype too! Thank you again, I'm so excited I can't sleep a wink at night. I stare at the monitor all night!



Is there an actual "marestare" website?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes mam there is. You can goggle it or look on one of the other foaling threads they have a link where you can watch their mares. I'm getting my set up this weekend so right now I'm doing the TV thing. I have skype also so I'll see if I can get yours up


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Italy. There is the website "marestare. com " that you can stream through for about $20 a month. I am on my iphone right now as it is after midnight and I am in bed. Lol but in the morning I will try and get your cam up through skype.

I look forward to seeing some pics of your girl.

Renee

P.S where are you?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome! This is so exciting. Let me know if it works, I'm curious! Thanks again!!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

I will check it out. I'm in California. Italy! Wow this is so fun!!! There are a couple places in the stall that are not visible right against the wall. I'm hoping to fix that this weekend.

Shayna


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

How old is she and has she foaled before? How tall is she and the stallion?

Sorry for all the questions. Lol


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 3, 2012)

Shayna, I found you but am not getting the picture. Sent a message. You have to confirm that you know me, I think.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

LEt me check. Do you know if multiple people can be watching at the same time through Skype?



a mini dream come true said:


> Shayna, I found you but am not getting the picture. Sent a message. You have to confirm that you know me, I think.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think you can but I will check.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

She's 14 and she had a foal in 2005 with her previous owner. Everything went well and she did have a great bag. She couldn't remember when she bagged up though. She is 32" and the stallion is 28".



Eagle said:


> How old is she and has she foaled before? How tall is she and the stallion?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Lol


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok thanks, have you felt the foal move?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Shayna and welcome to the 'home' of us fun loving crazy marewatchers (actually we are not crazy at all - it is just that there are certain mares on here who have driven us crazy with their very long pregnancies, usually due to mistaken covering dates!!)

But it sounds as though your Dolly is going to foal almost before we get to know both her and you! (cant wait for the pictures!) I dont do skype so will just have to rely on any pictures you can post and any info you can give us.

Is this her first foal, how old is she, what size, who is the stallion? Etc etc!! We love to have LOTS of info.





Oh and yes, a mare can foal without having a full bag, but if you can get milk from her have you tried using the milk testing thingy - the others will tell you coz I dont do any testing at all and simply do the watching game!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh ooop's we all seem to be posting at the same time - thanks for the info!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty sure, but being my first time with a mini, not positive. It seems I can see it move too.



Eagle said:


> Ok thanks, have you felt the foal move?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you! I've read lots of info on the milk testing kits, but frankly, it sounds complicated and with there not really being a bag, I wsa worried about taking the milk she does have. Maybe that's crazy???



AnnaC said:


> Hi Shayna and welcome to the 'home' of us fun loving crazy marewatchers (actually we are not crazy at all - it is just that there are certain mares on here who have driven us crazy with their very long pregnancies, usually due to mistaken covering dates!!)
> 
> But it sounds as though your Dolly is going to foal almost before we get to know both her and you! (cant wait for the pictures!) I dont do skype so will just have to rely on any pictures you can post and any info you can give us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought "Foal-Time " milk testing strips last year and they are amazing, they cost about $20 and they told me my mare was ready to foal and she did 2 hours later.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hre are some photos of Dolly's bag, belly and Vulva.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow she is adorable! Her hooha looks relaxed already, does it always look like that?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, It seems to lately. It was more relaxed at one point and this photo was taken last night....



Eagle said:


> Wow she is adorable! Her hooha looks relaxed already, does it always look like that?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont want to jinx it, but I'm watching her on camera and she seems pretty restless. Maybe baby tonight! I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay! So exciting!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## weerunner (Feb 3, 2012)

Judging by those pics, your girls looks about the same stage as mine and mine have 2 - 3 weeks to go yet.

Good luck with the foaling whenever it occurs.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope I can make it two more weeks. lol That will put her at 345 days, is that about right? we shaved the star into her for my sons Halloween show.





Quick question, she had her first loose manure today. Its not diarea, but looser than normal for sure...mean anything? Thanks



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> From her udder pictures, I'm going to say not before the next 2 weeks -- but udders can change overnight -- so keep checking.
> 
> /monthly_02_2012/post-44389-0-33409000-1328315221_thumb.jpg
> 
> Is that a star on her flank? Is it her patterning?? If so, that's really cool!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 3, 2012)

Looser poop is an indication of getting closer to foaling. Is she biting her sides or legs?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, this is so helpful.







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh.......how cute for the show!
> 
> Loose stool is one of the "getting ready" signs -- so that's good!!! As foaling approaches, they usually have several loose stools in a row as the bowel empties to make more room for the little one to pass through!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 3, 2012)

She has been biting at her back legs and looking at her sides, but it goes in phases. She'll seem really restless for a while and doing these things an then quiet for a while...



vickie gee said:


> Looser poop is an indication of getting closer to foaling. Is she biting her sides or legs?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 4, 2012)

good morning,



I need your land line number to be able to call you on skype?

How is she looking ?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2012)

From the pictures I would say that she has a while to go yet - agree on the 2 to 3 weeks suggested. But like te others say, keep watching closely as these mares caan be sneaky little ladies! LOL!!

She may just be feeling a bit restless/uncomfortable due to the foal changing position. Can you get right down at her level and get a side on picture of her so we can view her tummy direct rather than looking down from above?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 4, 2012)

She's doing good. Happy to report her bag has about doubled in size! Other than that, about the same after tonight's check. She's been restless off and on. Now, laying down quiet as a mouse. Piles are still loose. Hopefully moving in the right direction.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 4, 2012)

has anyone been able to get her cam up?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi and a big welcome from me in Wales UK 



 shes a very pretty little mare and its great to have another to add to expectant mother collection 



 ..Im so glad I dont have one due this year as Im way too busy watching all these pretty mares 



 plus this way I dont get the sleepless night or the worry 



 looking forward to watching her on cam when the time comes


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 4, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> She's doing good. Happy to report her bag has about doubled in size! Other than that, about the same after tonight's check. She's been restless off and on. Now, laying down quiet as a mouse. Piles are still loose. Hopefully moving in the right direction.



Just checking in on you. Are you getting any naps? Hope things are progressing well. Keep us posted. We are rooting for ya!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 4, 2012)

checking in too, waiting for an update.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 4, 2012)

Not much of a change! LONG night! Hoping I can find some toothpicks today to keep my eyelids open.


----------



## Liz k (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Im new here to, but these group of girls here are the best at helping you with your mare. I to have a maiden mare first baby for her and boy with maidens they usually dont follow any guidlines mine currently is 322 days and has a decent set of udders but will give on milk.. She is up on mare stare now, i wont be able to see Dolly due to no skype but will follow on thread.

if i remember correctly dollys had babys before right? Only asking cause normally if theyve had foaled they end up showing some sign, may it be ever so small, like extra drinking, butt rubbing, attidude just watch close and know that any slight change may be her sign.....

let me know if theres anything i can help you with.

once again welcome



:salute


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 5, 2012)

This had been so great! Dolly is at day 328 today! This is her second foal that I know of. We are so excited! I love your girl and your barn set up.







Liz k said:


> Hi Im new here to, but these group of girls here are the best at helping you with your mare. I to have a maiden mare first baby for her and boy with maidens they usually dont follow any guidlines mine currently is 322 days and has a decent set of udders but will give on milk.. She is up on mare stare now, i wont be able to see Dolly due to no skype but will follow on thread.
> 
> if i remember correctly dollys had babys before right? Only asking cause normally if theyve had foaled they end up showing some sign, may it be ever so small, like extra drinking, butt rubbing, attidude just watch close and know that any slight change may be her sign.....
> 
> ...


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 5, 2012)

Good evening! Dolly is doing about the same! She is finally getting a bigger bag and is no longer so willing to let me touch it. Day 328 today. Last night was long, laid flat several times and I thought we were getting ready, but not yet! Trying to be patient...I was unable to get the camera up and running for you all to watch, maybe tomorrow.

I hve a question; do they usually foal at night?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> Good evening! Dolly is doing about the same! She is finally getting a bigger bag and is no longer so willing to let me touch it. Day 328 today. Last night was long, laid flat several times and I thought we were getting ready, but not yet! Trying to be patient...I was unable to get the camera up and running for you all to watch, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I hve a question; do they usually foal at night?





The majority does but that does not mean a thing. It will happen when it happens. One of my mares has had her 3 for me noonish or sometime when she knows we are not out in the barn with her. My other mare had hers around 3:30 a.m.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2012)

It was always said that mares in general tend to foal between midnight and 3am (dont know who did the original survey to come up with these times!) and I do find that a lot of mine foal in the 2am - 4am gap. However I have also had a couple of mares who have foaled during the daytime hours.

Even more 'worrying' are those established brood mares who insist on leaving out any signs of the start of labour and in the middle of munching on their hay, simply lay down and start pushing, not even giving one the time (if watching on an indoor camera) to grab one's coat and boots and run the 50 yards to the barn!! These speedy foalers are great in one way, but they dont leave you any time to re-position the coming foal should it be necessary.

Then there are the 'sneaky' ones who know full well that you will eventually have to go for a visit to the loo or have to make a dash for a cuppa before you perish from dehydration and ooooop's, you return to the camera or the barn five minutes later to find that there are suddenly 8 legs in the stable instead of the expected 4 LOL!!

Mares - dont you just love them!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 5, 2012)

Well said Anna


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 5, 2012)

hi and welcome from australia your mare is just the cuties little thing...sounds like she is very close...iam hoping all goes well for you..

some signs to watch out for bum rubbing,tail swishing this can go on for a few days,,lose poo poos,,pawing at the ground..waxing up,milk dripping.and rolling ,,oh going of the food,,weeing lots.... any thing ive missed ladys please add


----------



## MeganH (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi from NC! Dolly is a pretty mare!

Has anyone seen her on cam? I am trying to figure out the Skype thing. I'll go searching for the email and see what I find


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you!!! Dolly is still hanging in there. Not much to report today! Still trying to get the camera thing figured out (hopefully before she has the foal)! She will be back up on Skype in the morning.



day 330 tomorrow!

Thank you!!!



lucky lodge said:


> hi and welcome from australia your mare is just the cuties little thing...sounds like she is very close...iam hoping all goes well for you..
> 
> some signs to watch out for bum rubbing,tail swishing this can go on for a few days,,lose poo poos,,pawing at the ground..waxing up,milk dripping.and rolling ,,oh going of the food,,weeing lots.... any thing ive missed ladys please add


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

They really do keep you guesing these mares and drives you insane all the quessing and wondering 



 my mare foaled at a very respectable time 8pm but didnt stop all the sleepless nights watching the cam and worrying for months before as her previous foal was at 6am 



 easy to say but try not to get to stressed it will come when its ready and hopefully you will get to be there


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Lindi-loo said:


> That is my biggest fear, that I won't be there and something will go wrong. I've read so many sad stories and I can't imagine! Im hoping for a night baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

So many horror stories yes but along side the horror stories are ones of success easy deliveries 



 I missed one I was there for the other..I woke to see 8 legs on the cam and ran down to the stable to see a just born happy healthy lil baby..alll the worrying in the world isnt going to change whats meant to be so try enjoy it all..its a very special time that only happens for most of us a handfull of times..and its been happening for hundreds and thousands of years so the chances are your baby will arrive without any problems whatsoever just be nice for you to share that moment and be there if any unforseen problems do occure


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Very true! That's exactly how her birth in 2005 went with her previous owner, went to get coffee and came back to 8 legs! I know it will be fine and can only hope to be there to share.









quote name='Lindi-loo' timestamp='1328522079' post='1445449']

So many horror stories yes but along side the horror stories are ones of success easy deliveries 



 I missed one I was there for the other..I woke to see 8 legs on the cam and ran down to the stable to see a just born happy healthy lil baby..alll the worrying in the world isnt going to change whats meant to be so try enjoy it all..its a very special time that only happens for most of us a handfull of times..and its been happening for hundreds and thousands of years so the chances are your baby will arrive without any problems whatsoever just be nice for you to share that moment and be there if any unforseen problems do occure


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

So I've noticed in a few of the online cameras that shavings are used. I was told to use straw in her stall. Any input and feedback is appreciated.





Day 330 today!!! I'm concerned there is still not any real significant udder development...hope that changes soon.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems to me to be personal choice..I use deep straw in my stables but as you say the most popular seems to be shavings..I was thinking of changing to shavings as I seem to be going through tons of straw atm..only thing I could think of as a plus point with straw and a newborn is that it doesnt stick to the wet new baby like shavings would and Im sure straw is warmer though but not sure youd need that where you are


----------



## Eagle (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes straw is much better for foaling or hay if you don't have any, straw doesn't sting to the umbilical cord so much and shavings can be easily inhaled by a new baby laying down a lot. My girls are bedded down on shavings but I add straw as they get close to foaling and then keep them of it for about a week or so after.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks! That's pretty much what I thought too. The straw seems like a cleaner choice for the new babes. Getting ready to add updated photos of her bag and vulva.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

The teats seem so close together...







painthorsekrazy said:


>


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (Feb 6, 2012)

yes it looks like she has a way to go in the udder department, normally it takes from 2-6 weeks to bag up but some girls have foaled and then bagged up after so who knows


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

Her belly is looking great but Id say her udder has some way to go yet 



 but doesnt mean it cant fill very quickly Im sure you will see the difference when it starts..cow springs to mind 





 

heres a picture of my mares udder 2 hours before she foaled


----------



## Wings (Feb 6, 2012)

I use straw in my foaling stalls. I don't like how shavings are dusty and can stick to the bub, straw is much nicer



I'm even using it with most of my show horses now!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> So I've noticed in a few of the online cameras that shavings are used. I was told to use straw in her stall. Any input and feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome from Sydney Australia, sorry I'm a little late... lol my own foal has been sick...

your girl is absoloutly gorgeous! how tall is she? she is hiding her pregnancy quite well I think hehe, don't you hate when mares do that! adds to the confusion and stress so much more! lol

regarding the bedding, with my first foal I put just straw and was quite expensive but really good... this time I'm going to try shavings as a base and then straw on top...so they can still lie down and get comfy with those big tummies and not hurt baby but the wee goes through the staw keeping it drier for them... I think Anna does a similar thing...? correct me if I'm wrong please Anna lol.

going to give it a go anyways

good luck with your mare! hope everything goes well


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you! I know, she is not big at all compared to the mates I've been seeing here. Makes me wonder for sure! She is producing quite a bit of milk, it actually squirts out and pretty sure I've felt baby move so I hope I'm not wrong!!! Lol! She is 32" and the stallion was 28".

All great ideas for the bedding! Thank you!

I hope your baby is ok!



cassie said:


> Hi and welcome from Sydney Australia, sorry I'm a little late... lol my own foal has been sick...
> 
> your girl is absoloutly gorgeous! how tall is she? she is hiding her pregnancy quite well I think hehe, don't you hate when mares do that! adds to the confusion and stress so much more! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks




We think he is on the mend lol here's hoping anyway



Have you tried testing her milk? Can we see an udder picky please? My mare was dripping milk the day she foaled so I'm sure it won't be long... I have a mare, she is quite a bit bigger then your girl 36" but we are ALMOST sure she is pregnant lol I'll take some pics for you lol she is hiding her foal even better then your girl lol mares


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

That's good!

I will post an updated picture tomorrow. She is quite grouchy when I check her udders for the small bag she has. Last night she laid down more than often and she would stretch her legs out and bring them back in and would roll from her tummy to her side. I thought it was time, but not! She's making me a nervous wreck!

I haven't tried the milk strips yet. I think I'll pick them up this weekend. She has to be close at 330 days, right?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2012)

you can use the milk strips as soon as you get milk, I bought the Foal-time strips on line and they were fantastic, cheap and really easy to use as you just use plain milk without having to add anything. The only thing is that once they get to 6.8 you need to test a couple of times a day.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes Cassie, We use straw here for all our horses (would never use shavings for foaling mares for the reasons already stated). But, unlike most folks, I deep litter my beds. Loads and loads of straw down first, stamp it all down, add more until when you walk on it you have a good 6 inches of SOLID bedding UNDER your foot. All droppings are picked up as they are done (and yes, through the night too!) Stables are big enough so that you can also build up 'banks' at the side to protect mare's heads as they go down flat out or foals if they decide to roll over close to the walls. Each day fresh straw is added so that there is a 'fluffy' top level for the mare at night, next morning this is stamped down again before fresh is added.

All this means is that when the mares lay down at night, their tummies 'sink' down a little way into the bed and therefore their spines along the whole of their bodies are kept straight because their necks and heads have not 'sunk' into the bedding. Nothing worse, IMO, than seeing a 'beached whale' of a mare laying flat out with it's head 'lower' than it's body!! No wonder a lot of mares shift back 'sternal' instead of staying down flat out when being flat out would be much more comfortable for them and their huge tummies at this late stage of pregnancy. My girls will stay down asleep for hours at a time plus we are a lot more comfortable kneeling down with the girls when helping deliver their babies! Also, in spite of what folks think, there is NO SMELL if the beds are deep enough, nor do the beds ever get wet as any wee goes right through to the bottom layers. Never get wet knees from kneeling down in the bed! At the end of the foaling season, we muck everything out, ready to start all over again.

All this is just my opinion and suits us and our girls.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 7, 2012)

That was really a great explaination for bedding the foaling stall



. Thanks Anna



. Guess I better buy some more straw and get busy. What I have will not be nearly enough. Hubby keeps bringing shavings and If I'm using them I still need a lot more of those.


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks Anna



I knew you would explain it well



I just loved having the deep bedding for Suzie! her being so comfy lying down in the stable was just so lovely to see



and I will do the same with Penny





How is Dolly doing?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 7, 2012)

Dolly is doing fine. I'm starting to wonder if she's bred for sure?!?! She has milk, she has a low belly (not large), she seems relaxed in the vulva, it actually seemed like there was fluid coming from it tonight, I think I feel baby move, but I'm just not sure! Day 331 today.

Thanks for all the info on the bedding. I really like the straw and feel its cleaner than shavings. Dolly seems to like it too!

Fingers crossed something changes soon in a big way!!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 7, 2012)

I know I need to be patient too....so hard!



painthorsekrazy said:


> Dolly is doing fine. I'm starting to wonder if she's bred for sure?!?! She has milk, she has a low belly (not large), she seems relaxed in the vulva, it actually seemed like there was fluid coming from it tonight, I think I feel baby move, but I'm just not sure! Day 331 today.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on the bedding. I really like the straw and feel its cleaner than shavings. Dolly seems to like it too!
> 
> Fingers crossed something changes soon in a big way!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes it's hard to be patient, but you can do it



. You're seeing lots of positive signs and it won't be too long now



These mares can drive us crazy, but it will be worth the wait


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 7, 2012)

I know! Trying so hard!



thank you all! This forum is so helpful!


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

well I hope she foals soon, and has a happy healthy GORGEOUS little foal for you!

have you tried the ring test? its alot of fun to have a guess at what she will have... although from what I have seen... the filly fairy is going to be very very busy LOL


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 7, 2012)

No, what's the ring test? Hoping for a filly!


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> No, what's the ring test? Hoping for a filly!


hehe the ring test is fun! I have done it for the first time with my mare Penny, and apparantley she is having a filly!!








get a ring (plain) or a nail tie it to the end of a piece of string and hold it just above their hips... make sure it isn't windy or anything or the wind will move it...

if it circles... then a filly... if it goes back and forth up and down the spine... then a colt... if it doesn't move at all... the she is open...

have I described that right Renee?? lol





hope the filly fairy is booked into your place too


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to try it!! Thanks!



cassie said:


> hehe the ring test is fun! I have done it for the first time with my mare Penny, and apparantley she is having a filly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cassie (Feb 8, 2012)

lol no prob at all... please let us know how you go!!!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay Another Mini having a foal!

Boy have I missed out on a lot.





What color is your mare?

Hehe I will go back and read everything.





Ah forgot to mention, my name is Mackenzie



, my mare just had her foal last sunday, so I am very excited to see what yours throws!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Mackenzie! Congrats on your new addition! Dolly is a chestnut and white and was bred to a palomino and white with blue eyes. Any thoughts on what we'll get?





Shayna


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 8, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> Hi Mackenzie! Congrats on your new addition! Dolly is a chestnut and white and was bred to a palomino and white with blue eyes. Any thoughts on what we'll get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello! Thank you very much! Hmm...well I would need to know what type of pinto Dolly and the stallion are, meaning overo, splash, tobiano...ect. I bred my frame overo with a splash overo this year and I got a palomino medicine hat overo colt, but he really does look all white, until you look really closely at his ears and back, then you can see the palomino. So it just really depends on what Dolly and the stallion are. But I have this website that I found on google that you put in what color/pinto pattern you mare and stallion are, and it gives you results on what color they could possibly be, and percentages. Here is the link!

http://www.animalgenetics.us/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 8, 2012)

From your latest pictures I would say she still has a little time to go yet. When exactly was her covering date? Mind you mini mares are quite well known for carrying their foals longer than expected!

Any news on the ring test?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 8, 2012)

She was last bred on March 13, 2011. Ring test tonight!







AnnaC said:


> From your latest pictures I would say she still has a little time to go yet. When exactly was her covering date? Mind you mini mares are quite well known for carrying their foals longer than expected!
> 
> Any news on the ring test?


----------



## cassie (Feb 8, 2012)

so she would be at least 328 days in foal




a similar time to my Penny



and they are both hiding their babies good LOL

here is a pic of my Penny lol she is a bit taller then your girl at 36"




lol she is hiding her FILLY well lol don't you think





any progress tonight? how did you go with the ring test!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 8, 2012)

No big changes to report!



I think I did the ring test right, if so its a filly. Circled round and round!





Is there anyway you can post a pic of Penny's udder, I'd love to be able to compare since they're close.





She is so pretty by the way!



cassie said:


> so she would be at least 328 days in foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, I read through Penny's thread and saw the udder pics. They look similiar only Dilly's hairier! Lol!


----------



## cassie (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha thanks, that's ok... Thanks Yeah I think we will see changes at similar times with both our girls lol





Yay for the ring test n yay for a filly!!!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

Day 336 and not much change.



there was dried blood on the vulva??? She has been laying a lot sternal to flat to legs stretched out, and lots of yawnin when laying down. Belly still not huge....feeling so discouraged but trying to stay positive!


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

oh its awful isn't it... =( I am so feeling your pain right now...



waiting on Penny to start baggin up and at the moment she isn't doing anything



come on girls, we are waiting on you!!!!

otherwise we will have to...



LOL

has she started bagging up at all? or softening at the rear?

thinking of you guys!!!

so she must be a little closer to foaling then Penny... if we go by the latest date Penny COULD be due she is 325 days... but she could have been bred earlier but I have absoloutly no clue LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 12, 2012)

cassie said:


> oh its awful isn't it... =( I am so feeling your pain right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Cassie


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol! Thinking of you guys too! She seems to have all those things, softening, vulva relaxing, producing milk, bum rubbing, yawning, etc, etc....but this is my first time and I could be drumming up normal horse behaviors. :/

Her bag is about the same, maybe a little fuller in front of the bag....

I just need a for sure sign! I guess if we get to day 350 and still no baby I can assume there isn't one???








cassie said:


> oh its awful isn't it... =( I am so feeling your pain right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh please don't talk like that



. She will have her baby, just in her own time



. Remember she is cooking this one to perfection


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope!

I will never do the wait and see approach again! I do not have the patience for this! Lol!

I shaved her udders and belly today and she's not real big either. I know that doesn't mean much, especially because she's longer, but im just looking for any sure tale sign that a baby is in deed baking! Patience, patience!!!!



a mini dream come true said:


> Oh please don't talk like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 12, 2012)

Take a look at Delilah and that will make you feel better.



:yeah I'm playing the wait and see game too, so don't feel like you're all alone. Have you done a weefoal test or had a vet check her?


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

Take a look at delilah AND penny lol these three love to keep us guessing... If you want you can take some pics n put them up with the last pics the girls here are awesome n will be able to see any changes that you can't



Especially if you are looking for signs whenever you go out there lol like me



Hehe Hang in there shayna... You will know soon enough... I should really listen to my own advice shouldn't I



LolHang in there shayna, hazel n me lol


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

Haha! I new to listen to your advice too! Ibwill put new pics up in the morning for sure!

What would i do with out you ladies?!?!?





Penny is so pretty!!!



cassie said:


> Take a look at delilah AND penny lol these three love to keep us guessing... If you want you can take some pics n put them up with the last pics the girls here are awesome n will be able to see any changes that you can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

I love Delilah! I'm partial to color though! Love paints!

OMG! Those puppies are so cute too! I love the Merle! What are they?








a mini dream come true said:


> Take a look at Delilah and that will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah I'm playing the wait and see game too, so don't feel like you're all alone. Have you done a weefoal test or had a vet check her?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 12, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> I love Delilah! I'm partial to color though! Love paints!
> 
> OMG! Those puppies are so cute too! I love the Merle! What are they?



They are long haired dashound. Born on the 13th of December

Cassie my fingers were typing faster than my brain. I was thinking Delilah and Penny and only got Delilah down.



:rofl Or was my brain going faster than my typing and skipped what I was thinking. I would not forget Penny intentionally..



We're all three in the same boat on these mares.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 12, 2012)

Love them!!!!



a mini dream come true said:


> They are long haired dashound. Born on the 13th of December
> 
> Cassie my fingers were typing faster than my brain. I was thinking Delilah and Penny and only got Delilah down.
> 
> ...


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> They are long haired dashound. Born on the 13th of December
> 
> Cassie my fingers were typing faster than my brain. I was thinking Delilah and Penny and only got Delilah down.
> 
> ...


HAHA its all good Hazel!! it is after all your bed time!! lol GO TO BED





Thanks Shayna... she is my special girl... I think the blue eyes do it for me lol and the white!

I'm like you LOVE colour!! hoping for a pretty cool marked foal when she does decide to foal LOL


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2012)

Now now young lady you just stop panicking



These little mares can be a nightmare even for the most experienced breeder. How about you take a video of her showing us her

1) from in front

2) from behind

3) a tummy profile

4) under her tail

5) her udder

just walk all around her and if you could get one of her walking that would be great.

She will have her baby just give her time.






Renee


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2012)

what a great idea Renee



your the best



can't wait to see a video of your pretty girl Shayna!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are a couple quick pics from yesterday. I will work on the video. Most likely wont be until the weekend, I work all day and its dark when I get home.



Let me know if you see any difference. I'll post one from a a couple weeks ago too of her bag (or lack there of).



:wacko


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are a couple more, sorry, the first one was about two weeks ago and the second was maybe 3/4 weeks ago. My camera doesnt give me the date until I download from my phone (at least I dont know how to get it).






Let me put them next to each other. Sorry!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> Here are a couple more, sorry, the first one was about two weeks ago and the second was maybe 3/4 weeks ago. My camera doesnt give me the date until I download from my phone (at least I dont know how to get it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, middle pic is the oldest, first pic is second oldest and third pic is newest. I dont see much change???


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I see a change! In the last picture I am sure the area just to the front of her teats looks slightly more 'pouchy' than in the other pics (especially the middle one).


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2012)

ok so you like to confuse us








Here they are in order and I definitely see progress

3/4 weeks ago

/monthly_02_2012/post-44389-0-48181700-1329158714_thumb.jpg

2 weeks ago

/monthly_02_2012/post-44389-0-97795500-1329158702_thumb.jpg

the newest pic

/monthly_02_2012/post-44389-0-50170200-1329158763_thumb.jpg

Look how her nipples have changed,1st pic they are crossed over, 2nd pic she has one nipple high than the other and in the 3rd pic they are aligned. Also look how her bag (area around the nipple) is getting longer.

I would say a month at the most.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how all this works! lol! I do see the changes your seeing.



A month would put her at 370+ days....is that possible? I bred her in hand and the last breed date was March 13, 2011??? I'm showing her at day 337 today. Am I calculating wrong?







Eagle said:


> ok so you like to confuse us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2012)

No, your calculations are spot on and I am sure that now she has started to bag up she will do it quite fast. Some pregnancies last longer than others and even though it is normal for mares to go at 320/330 it isn't unheard of to go as long as 360


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to hope sooner than later, but I know she'll go when shes ready.





I'm ecstatic that you pointed out the changes to me! I feel like I can really say we are waiting on baby now and not, the I'm not positive stage!



Thank you!!!!



Eagle said:


> No, your calculations are spot on and I am sure that now she has started to bag up she will do it quite fast. Some pregnancies last longer than others and even though it is normal for mares to go at 320/330 it isn't unheard of to go as long as 360


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 15, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> NOPE!!! No such thoughts! I had a mare who routinely foaled on day 365 from her breeding date! JUST LIKE CLOCKWORK!!! Drove me crazy the first and second years -- and then I just figured it out and it was delightful KNOWING when the baby would be coming.
> 
> I sold that mare a few years back to a friend, with the mare bred. I told her what date to expect the foal and she thought I was crazy! She started writing and calling and wondering if I had the breeding dates wrong! NOPE! I said that I told her she would foal on such-n-such a day, and not a minute before! Lo and behold -- exactly on day 365 as predicted!!! Beautiful, healthy foals -- everytime!
> 
> So, if she goes 350 -- you're not "done" yet -- you could still be waiting!


Well that's good to know! I think!



she sure seems to be hanging in there! And not getting a bag! Still producing white fluid from the left side of her bag and honey colored from the right side. I'm trying to be patient, I really am!!!! Lol!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 15, 2012)

Any body else willing to share how many days your girls have gone, please do! Might make me feel better and will help take my eyes off the monitor!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> NOPE!!! No such thoughts! I had a mare who routinely foaled on day 365 from her breeding date! JUST LIKE CLOCKWORK!!! Drove me crazy the first and second years -- and then I just figured it out and it was delightful KNOWING when the baby would be coming.
> 
> I sold that mare a few years back to a friend, with the mare bred. I told her what date to expect the foal and she thought I was crazy! She started writing and calling and wondering if I had the breeding dates wrong! NOPE! I said that I told her she would foal on such-n-such a day, and not a minute before! Lo and behold -- exactly on day 365 as predicted!!! Beautiful, healthy foals -- everytime!
> 
> So, if she goes 350 -- you're not "done" yet -- you could still be waiting!


great advice!!! thanks Diane! helps me out heaps too!!!



painthorsekrazy said:


> Well that's good to know! I think!
> 
> 
> 
> she sure seems to be hanging in there! And not getting a bag! Still producing white fluid from the left side of her bag and honey colored from the right side. I'm trying to be patient, I really am!!!! Lol!


Hang in there Shayna!!! maybe try not milking her? until she gets a big udder?? just a suggestion...? I used to do it for weeks befroe Suzie foaled and she was SO sick of me feeling under there after!!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> great advice!!! thanks Diane! helps me out heaps too!!!
> 
> Hang in there Shayna!!! maybe try not milking her? until she gets a big udder?? just a suggestion...? I used to do it for weeks befroe Suzie foaled and she was SO sick of me feeling under there after!!!


Ok, good point. Is it bad to milk them? Thanks Cassie!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 16, 2012)

some say it is, I milk mine but only when they have a full bag and many other signs of being close.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> some say it is, I milk mine but only when they have a full bag and many other signs of being close.


Sorry, do you know why? Could that be the reason she has milk and maybe she isn't bred? Thanks for your help!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I know last year was the first time I used milk strips, but I used them on the girls when all the other "signs" were in place for foaling.
> 
> For me, if I had been testing for weeks and weeks without all the "signs" in place, it would have driven me crazy! But that's just me!


Oh this is do hard, to me all the "signs" are there but the bag. I've tried not to worry about the bag, because the bet said she could foal with no bag and then she would bag up. Have you had any experience with this?



Thank you so much!



painthorsekrazy said:


> Oh this is so hard, to me all the "signs" are there but the bag. I've tried not to worry about the bag, because the vet said she could foal with no bag and then she would bag up. Have you had any experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 16, 2012)

Some say that milking them can break the seal which could let in infection but there are many of us that have done milk tests and there has been no problem. I will continue to test mine (reminder to myself to order a new block of Foal-Time)

There are 2 possibilities that spring to mind.

1) some mares will foal and then bag up (rare but can happen)

2) Has she been on Fescue? either in the field or in her hay?

If she has been on fescue you need to tell your vet asap.

Hope this helps.

Can we have some new pics please?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

I will get new pics posted and if no baby by Saturday morning, we have an US appointment.



I am out of patience and need to know! Lol!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> 1329400215[/url]' post='1448064']Oh this is do hard, to me all the "signs" are there but the bag. I've tried not to worry about the bag, because the bet said she could foal with no bag and then she would bag up. Have you had any experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


I'm the exact same with penny lol



Mares!



Eagle said:


> 1329402615[/url]' post='1448075']Some say that milking them can break the seal which could let in infection but there are many of us that have done milk tests and there has been no problem. I will continue to test mine (reminder to myself to order a new block of Foal-Time)
> 
> There are 2 possibilities that spring to mind.
> 
> ...


Shayne I do milk my mares but from now on will be doing the same as Renee!! Making sure the udder is full then testing... My new fola time strips should be here soon!!!



Smartie knocked the last remaining ones of Suzies kit in the water!!! Grrr



Lol yeah would love to see some pics... Please let us know how you go with the us??? Would be VERY interested to know what it says...

Have you felt any movements?


----------



## MeganH (Feb 16, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> I will get new pics posted and if no baby by Saturday morning, we have an US appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> I am out of patience and need to know! Lol!!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> I'm the exact same with penny lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've felt movements, but it could just be me. LOL There hasnt been anything that makes me sure she's bred other than producing fluid, quite a bit actually even though you've seen the pictures of her bag. I had a freind whos a vet tech look at her and she said she is defiantley bred, but I am just going to take her for an US to be sure. It's cheap enough and will give me peace of mind that all this waiting is in fact going to pay off.



I should of done it a long time ago! Maybe she'll just have it before Saturday and save me a trip! That would be awesome!



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Wings (Feb 16, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> Any body else willing to share how many days your girls have gone, please do! Might make me feel better and will help take my eyes off the monitor!!! Lol!!!!



My dates won't help



All mine have foaled between 310 and 330! So nice of them to not keep me waiting








But each mare is different so you never know, even when you've had them for a long time you can't rule out the unexpected.

On the milking issue I also don't milk until many other signs are in place and then if I get very clear liquid I don't bother testing it, I might not even try the next day! I really only use it to get that "foaling in next 24 hours" test so I can be even more on stand by then previous nights. Although not all my girls will let me test so 2 of my 3 foals were tested by just feeling the udder (which almost cost me my head a few times from Lyric's mum



)

I love the milk test but I do think it's making some people a bit blind to other signs. I learnt a lot more this year then last when I couldn't rely on it and didn't have the foal alarm on for 2 months (I wanted my sleep!!) so I got very good at reading the udder.


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

Wings said:


> My dates won't help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great advice Bree!!!

Shayna I can't believe how similar your mare and Penny are



I am the exact same!! thought I had felt movement but nothing exactly sure!!





I SOOO hope she is pregnant for you!!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> great advice Bree!!!
> 
> Shayna I can't believe how similar your mare and Penny are
> 
> ...


Thank you Cassie! My fingers are crossed for you too!!!! I'm staying positive and going to say we're both going to have the most gorgous fillies, or colts!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 16, 2012)

I am really thankful for this forum and all you ladies! Even if I end up with no foal in the end (not going to happen), I am sticking with you ladies to see all your babies!!!!!

Come on Dolly and Penny! Give us a sign!



BTW, I love all these little Emoticons!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck with the US if you still decide to have it done. Will your vet do one this close to possible foaling - just asking as I have no experience with USing mares, I just wait for a foal to appear to get the proof that I need! LOL!!

But seriously, I hope you get a positive result to set your mind at rest.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Good luck with the US if you still decide to have it done. Will your vet do one this close to possible foaling - just asking as I have no experience with USing mares, I just wait for a foal to appear to get the proof that I need! LOL!!
> 
> But seriously, I hope you get a positive result to set your mind at rest.


Thank you Anna! They said they would. Hopefully its safe to do so..


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

New udder pic from tonight and I think I see a slight change!!!!! Yahoo!
















painthorsekrazy said:


> New udder pic from tonight and I think I see a slight change!!!!! Yahoo!


OOOOPPPS Upside down! Still trying to figure this out!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

12th Feb

/monthly_02_2012/post-44389-0-50170200-1329158763_thumb.jpg

18th feb pic





There does seem to be some change in the shape.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

Eagle said:


> 12th Feb
> 
> /monthly_02_2012/post-44389-0-50170200-1329158763_thumb.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

you are welcome.



good luck with the US


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 18, 2012)

These mares can drive us nuts



Good luck with the US


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

Sad to report Dolly is open.





Going to try again after my horse is bred next month and hope for a 2013 baby from both of them. Vet said she is producing quite a bit of fluid from her udders and is not exactly sure why, but no baby.














I'm going to keep following all your girls as we'll be back next year with better news. thank you all again!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 18, 2012)

AWWWW! I'm sorry, Wish you had gotten better news. Is the vet going to try to figure out why she has the fluid in her udder?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear she is open. Some of my older mares have fluid in their udders even when they are open, it happens when they have had a few foals.


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2012)

painthorsekrazy said:


> 1329593264[/url]' post='1448590']Sad to report Dolly is open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw shayna I am so sorry



How sad, I can't wait to see her 2013. Baby though!! That is very very exciting!!!







a mini dream come true said:


> 1329594613[/url]' post='1448598']AWWWW! I'm sorry, Wish you had gotten better news. Is the vet going to try to figure out why she has the fluid in her udder?


Please make sure you find out why she has fluid from her udder... Does she normally? I have heard some mares do have fluid all the time but dnt know if it's normal for her?


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Sorry to hear she is open. Some of my older mares have fluid in their udders even when they are open, it happens when they have had a few foals.


That's what the vet said.



thank you


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

cassie said:


> Naw shayna I am so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vet said seemed pretty normal and there might be more than normal because I've been checking her and she's been between mares? We are going to put her back outside and check her again in a few weeks.

Trying to keep my head up and focus on breeding my big horse next month. As soon as she's confirmed, we'll give Dolly another try! Thanks for all your support! I can't wait to see Penny's baby!!!!







Eagle said:


> Sorry to hear she is open. Some of my older mares have fluid in their udders even when they are open, it happens when they have had a few foals.


Thank you!!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear she is open. It'll be exciting to plan for a 2013 baby though!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry you did not get positive news. I had been looking at the pictures and thinking...nope...but did not want to say anything. Well, you can look forward to next year. Personally I do not plan to do any breeding for next year and will enjoy watching everyone else's little miracles. It can be so stressful. My first was a c-section and baby lost, my second was an experimental surgery on a deformed foal, followed by 3 healthy foalings. I am hoping things go well for Faith and then I am ceasing for a while.



Again, sorry. I know you were feeling the excitement of a new little one...but it will come in due time.


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 19, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Sorry you did not get positive news. I had been looking at the pictures and thinking...nope...but did not want to say anything. Well, you can look forward to next year. Personally I do not plan to do any breeding for next year and will enjoy watching everyone else's little miracles. It can be so stressful. My first was a c-section and baby lost, my second was an experimental surgery on a deformed foal, followed by 3 healthy foalings. I am hoping things go well for Faith and then I am ceasing for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry. I know you were feeling the excitement of a new little one...but it will come in due time.


Thank you. I had my doubts for sure, that's why I did the US. Glad I did so I can get some rest!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 19, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Sorry to hear she is open. It'll be exciting to plan for a 2013 baby though!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2012)

What a shame and disappointing for you. Still, as you say, better to know now so you can get some rest, plus you have the excitement of planning for a future baby. Have you got a stallion or will you be sending her off to stud - any one in mind?


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 19, 2012)

iam sorry to hear about dolly


----------



## Wings (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sorry to hear your disappointing news. But what fun planning for next year's little one!! I'm with Anna -- any ideas for the daddy-to-be?? Pictures??
> 
> Don't leave us -- we're a group who's also happy looking forward to planning for next year -- as you can see in our "chats". So, please give us a "peek" !!


You better answer them



I had to share all my 2012 foal plans with them almost as soon as my 2011 babeis started to pop out





I reckon the planning is way more fun then the waiting!

Although of course I changed my mind about certain pairings a number of times, it's so hard to know if you go with a tried and true kind of breeding or try something really new! In the end I only put one mare back to the stallion she'd already had a foal by, already can't wait for my next foals!


----------



## painthorsekrazy (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I'm not going anywhere!!! I'm going to look at some daddy's soon and will keep you all posted!!!


----------

